# Maybe some of Vegans rescue bettas home...



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Im going to look into getting this tank 10 Gallon Fish Tank for two or three of vegans bettas. See if he will go down in price a little, since i have a 2 hour travel time...

Lol, does vegan approve?  btw, will also have dividers up in it if i get it


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice deal. Ask him if he'll meet you half way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Approved! lol!  Idk how I missed this thread earlier! that would make an awesome home for a few bettas!


----------

